# 2005 Nissan Altima-Belt type noise when starting, battery light on



## EmilyD1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a 2005 Nissan Altima with 78,000+. I am the original owner. Never had a problem with it (knock on wood)
I had it checked out by Nissan before I made a 2 state trip back in April. They said everything was fine.

In the 7 months though, I have put about 7200 miles on it making trips out of town.
Just got back from one of those long trips last night. 
This morning, when I got in it to take my daughter to school and started it (it was about 50 degrees outside) something under the hood made a loud squealing noise, which I assumed was a cold belt. When I looked down at the dashboard, I noticed the battery light was still on.
A few seconds later, the battery light and the noise stopped.

About 30 minutes later, went back out to it to see if it would still make that noise. It made some sort of sound, almost like a stick was caught up in it and then stopped and ran smooth.

Does anyone have any ideas?


Thanks!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Time to tighten up the alternator belt and/or get a new one. It's slipping for a few seconds while the alternator recharges the battery, putting back in the power that you just took out of it starting the car. Cold morning, after the car has been off for awhile, might take a few seconds longer. If you shut it off and fire it right back up, might only last a second. Ain't brain surgery to take care of it either. Just get in there with some wrenches at get on it.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

Yep, definitely sounds like the belt is getting old and stretched out.

78k miles is right around the time that it should need to be replaced.


----------



## bayoudiva (Feb 10, 2014)

*MY CAR*

BELT SQUEAKING FOR A WHILE BATTERY LIGHT ON KEY STUCK IN IGNITION BECAUSE WE TOOK BATTERY OFF CARG A LI THE TRY TO PUT BACK IN ALARM GOING OFF HORN NOW CAR RUNNING HAS TO BE THE BELT 2005 NISSIAN ALTIMA 6 CYL


----------

